# Stokes Croft - Hamilton House - A Good place to work?



## Bobby7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey there, I'm new to the forum but I wanted to make a post asking about Stokes Croft, I applied for a job at a place called Hamilton House which is somewhat easy to get to from Cabot Circus, but I'm very paranoid about the road/area, also to add I don't drive.

Good place? Bad place? 

I've been told mixed things about the area and I wanted to hear everyone's thoughts on it, I rather feel safe than sorry when going for a job is all.


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2014)

I work just around the corner from there, it's fine. There are a few hostels in the area so a lot of alcoholics and drug addicts hanging about, but they mostly only bother each other. If you stick to the main road you shouldn't have too much hassle.


----------



## Bobby7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ohhh right, thanks for the fast response! That does reassure me a bit, I was also considering to look into buses nearby if it came to it, thanks!


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2014)

Where are you travelling from?


----------



## Bobby7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Shirehampton, I know all the trains and buses roughly around Cabot as that's where I get off from the 902 usually.


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2014)

Is that the Park & Ride bus? My colleague gets that, she walks from the centre but our office is a little bit closer than where you will be going. Plenty of buses go up Stokes Croft though if you need one.


----------



## Bobby7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, 902 Park and ride is the one I take and I usually get off at Cabot from there, I'm not 100% on which buses to take from there or to just walk up though.


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2014)

I would walk. It'll be a £1.50 single from there, which is not worth it.


----------



## Bobby7 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll probably do that thanks!


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 11, 2014)

Train from Shirehampton to Montpelier would be easier surely?


----------



## big eejit (Nov 11, 2014)

Or get the train from Shire to Montpelier and walk down. SC is basically full of hipsters. No trouble there at all.


----------



## Bobby7 (Nov 11, 2014)

I was looking at the train station on Google maps actually, but the distance is further than if I had to walk from Cabot, that and in shire the train station and the 902 bus are practically right next to each other so I can take either.


----------



## Bobby7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Will also add that I've not been in that area before so I'm not sure which is the best route to go.


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't think there is much in it, distance wise. How much is the train compared to the bus?


----------



## Bobby7 (Nov 11, 2014)

£2 when I last checked, not bad of a price for both 902 and that when I think about it.


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2014)

Train might be more reliable. My colleague is often late for work because buses don't turn up! Sometimes it takes me an hour to get in from Eastville if I get the bus, walking takes 45 minutes.


----------



## Bobby7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ohh, I'll be sure to take the train to be safe! The number of times buses have got me late has been way too silly!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 11, 2014)

Bobby7 said:


> I was looking at the train station on Google maps actually, but the distance is further than if I had to walk from Cabot, that and in shire the train station and the 902 bus are practically right next to each other so I can take either.


You lazy arse!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 12, 2014)

Bobby7 why don't you take a train and find your way to Hamilton house and take a look around, then if you get shortlisted you will have had some experience of the area. Also it us fine to go to Hamilton house and take a look round, they do loaf's if workshops and courses. Can't hurt to get some information. What's the job?


----------



## wiskey (Nov 12, 2014)

Definitely go and see it, will you be doing normal office hours? There's lots of scope for after work drinks along there


----------



## Bobby7 (Nov 13, 2014)

I plan to check out the place next week funny enough! the job involves working on PC's so it's an IT job, I'm hoping for a day job from morning hopefully but need to ask about work times when I have my interview so hopefully it shouldn't be too bad!


----------



## JTG (Nov 13, 2014)

Given the sheer numbers of nobs you see around there these days, the area probably isn't terrifying enough


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2014)

went to SP23 at Lakota last week and was surprised by number of posh nob student types in a bar nearby, prob picked the wrong one!


----------



## JTG (Nov 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> went to SP23 at Lakota last week and was surprised by number of posh nob student types in a bar nearby, prob picked the wrong one!


Absolutely masses of student digs have been built nearby along Jamaica Street and elsewhere. Has completely changed the character of the area even without all the funemployed hipster nobheads with performing facial hair that you see around there as well


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2014)

first time i'd been there and it was well twee with a dash of 'alternative' in the Colston kitchen/canteen/hub?


----------



## JTG (Nov 14, 2014)

You talking about the Canteen under the Banksy Mild Mild West? I boycott that place, wankers


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2014)

dunno, didn't see the graf
had long bar and school chairs and tables and band tuning up
first one we saw and were too early for lakota
wouldn't go in again out of choice


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2014)

I did a talk there and apart from our lot who set it up, one other person turned up. The week before i had easily 100 there.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 14, 2014)

The Peoples Republic of Stokes Croft is a great place to work.


----------



## JTG (Nov 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> dunno, didn't see the graf
> had long bar and school chairs and tables and band tuning up
> first one we saw and were too early for lakota
> wouldn't go in again out of choice


That's the place. Tossers.


----------



## JTG (Nov 14, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> The Peoples Republic of Stokes Croft is a great place to work.


I imagine it is if you like that sort of thing


----------

